

IaaS provider positioning & Gartner Magic Quadrant - cloudsigma
http://my-inner-voice.blogspot.com/2011/01/part-2-getting-out-of-trough-of.html

======
kordless
I'd say for Amazon having so much 'completeness of vision' they are pretty low
on the ability to execute on Gartner's crappy chart.

Seriously, AWS is _crushing_ it: [http://venturebeat.com/2010/08/03/amazon-
web-services-genera...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/08/03/amazon-web-services-
generating-an-estimated-500m-in-revenue-thanks-in-part-to-growth-of-social-
games/)

------
luca-giovanni
I very much enjoyed this post. Personally I don't particularly rate Gartner's
'Magic Quadrant' stuff but this non-Gartner blog post was a useful read for
gaining a better understanding of what some of the real differences are
between different IaaS providers.

